# cant add second hd.



## momo33 (Oct 12, 2011)

When I loaded up FreeBSD to my system the hard drive was on the secondary master connector, it has named this if I remember right now ad2, I put a second HDD in today that has ended up on the primary master connector, and the system now sees that as ad0. 

I then spent the rest of the day trying to add this drive to the system using sysinstall and other means from google, as well as trying to follow the man and other pages. I still can not get it to install, it drove me nuts after doing the disklabel part and asking me to edit the fstab entry, and then refusing to even load up, all I got was an error and misery. 

This is my fstab.

```
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump	Pass#
/dev/ad2s1b		none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/ad2s1a		/		ufs	rw		1	1
/dev/ad2s1e		/tmp		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad2s1f		/usr		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad2s1d		/var		ufs	rw		2	2
#/dev/ad0s1d		/disk2		ufs	rw		2	2
#/dev/acd0		/cdrom		cd9660	ro,noauto	0	0
```
it took me all day to figure out how to get back into the system and edit this to stop the ad0 drive entry and finally get my system back.

If I change the entries in this for drive /dev/ad2s1b etc to ad0s1b etc and place the drive on the primary master connection would this work the same. I really do not want to spend all day repairing it again if it would not. and then how in hells teeth do I finally get that second drive to work and is its entry in fstab correct.

Thanks
One stressed out old codger


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2011)

Using labels frees you from all those drive numbering problems: FreeBSD Labeled Filesystems.


----------



## momo33 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you for the reply, sadly within seconds of writing this I fgured I just had to trry and sort this out myself, read " I got angry at my stupid mistake and blindly went at it in haste", I just made it worse by dong what I said in my fstab, long and the short of it is that I can no longer get back into the hd and the system refuses to mount the thing!. 

Patience is more than a virtue!.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2011)

Remove the second drive and get the first back to working.  Then put labels on it and add the second.  Or download mfsBSD and use it to put filesystem labels on the other drives, then modify their fstab files.


----------



## momo33 (Oct 13, 2011)

I would if I could, but i just can't get the first drive to mount  . Been trying all afternoon untill now. All I get is an error that it is going into sngle user mode and then leaves me with a mountpoint directive, I input what it says to use ufs:/dev/ad2s1a and any other thing I can read or find on here sequentially and nada. It looks at me like it knows it is winning this fight.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 13, 2011)

At the mountroot prompt, just cycle through the drives available:
*ufs:/dev/ad0s1a*
*ufs:/dev/ad1s1a*
*ufs:/dev/ad2s1a*

Eventually you'll hit it.  After it boots in single-user mode, mount the rest of the filesystems:
`# mount -a`

Then edit /etc/fstab to match whatever drive worked.


----------



## momo33 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for the help, I am sorry it took so long to reply but I actually fell asleep at the wheel so to speak, I tried all of those this morning and eventually said enough!, and reinstalled everything. I am most gratefull for your time and patience.

Momo


----------

